# New toy - Brewtus!



## gman147

Expobar Brewtus mkIV Double Boiler PID

  

Loved taking it out of the packaging


----------



## ronsil

Are you planning to start off with a PID temp 91C or will you move it up a bit with those beans?

Lovely combo - enjoy your coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

Lol, I dare say the machine was being warmed up for the first time


----------



## garydyke1

I think they updated the on/off switch and boiler 0/1 switch graphics, maybe this is the mk4.1


----------



## glevum

Nice one....interesting to know the difference in steam power compared to the cherub


----------



## painty

Very nice, poona, be good to hear how you find it.


----------



## MarkyP

Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## gman147

glevum said:


> Nice one....interesting to know the difference in steam power compared to the cherub


Difficult to say really as its got a single hole tip (claudette sent me a 2 hole also). Need to revise my technique as single hole not liking my skills at the mo. Did ok and milk came out nice but the main difference is the quality of the shots. My gawd is there a difference!! I can't believe quite how much difference there is! And I havent even changed settings yet. The power of the cherub is mental with the 4x1.5 but I also hear the 2 hole @ 1.3 bar is also manic. Will experiment and get back with opinions.

No I upped temp to 92c to start with. As Gary said was only initial warm up and had only just been turned on.


----------



## gman147

garydyke1 said:


> I think they updated the on/off switch and boiler 0/1 switch graphics, maybe this is the mk4.1


Could be, she did say they only just arrived. Any way of checking? Serial # perhaps?


----------



## coffeebean

Very nice!! As Glevum says - it would be interesting to compare to the Cherub!


----------



## garydyke1

Switching from 1 hole @ 1.1BAR to 2 holes @ 1.3BAR is like Fiat Panda to Audi RS4

EDIT - but if youre patient and learn the sweetspot the 1 hole tip gives a silkier texture. Ive not fully mastered the 2 hole tip yet


----------



## garydyke1

So G, are you bouncing off the walls yet mate?


----------



## Spukey

Gary you seem to have a love for an RS4, you regularly mention them! Do you have one or just want one? My favourite car too!


----------



## gman147

garydyke1 said:


> So G, are you bouncing off the walls yet mate?


I now have 999 preset into my phone in case I cardiac arrest here haha! Palpitations are at their max


----------



## garydyke1

Spukey said:


> Gary you seem to have a love for an RS4, you regularly mention them! Do you have one or just want one? My favourite car too!


Sadly I have to slum it with a 3-Series diesel. The RS4 is a beast and its practical!


----------



## Spukey

garydyke1 said:


> Sadly I have to slum it with a 3-Series diesel. The RS4 is a beast and its practical!


Practical until you come to pay for the fuel! I have a diesel A4 avant and that costs me a fortune in diesel. I winch at the thought of fueling an RS4 Avant


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Sadly I have to slum it with a 3-Series diesel. The RS4 is a beast and its practical!


There's a guy with a convertible RS4 who regularly drives it round the centre of Madchester on Saturdays and Sundays. You can hear its throaty engine roar bouncing off office buildings. One way to enjoy the car without getting points!


----------



## garydyke1

Spukey said:


> Practical until you come to pay for the fuel! I have a diesel A4 avant and that costs me a fortune in diesel. I winch at the thought of fueling an RS4 Avant


Yeah but 4 seats and a boot, shame I cant get one as a company car


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

garydyke1 said:


> Sadly I have to slum it with a 3-Series diesel. The RS4 is a beast and its practical!


Get an S4. With a remap it will put an RS4 to shame. 333bhp as standard to 480bhp mapped with no hardware mods. 0-60 will go from 4.9s to around 3.5s...


----------



## gman147

I want a TT RS


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

poona said:


> I want a TT RS


You don't really, they're for hairdressers and women...


----------



## gman147

Lol yeah maybe. Still quick and sleek though. Rather an R8 but too $$$


----------



## garydyke1

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Get an S4. With a remap it will put an RS4 to shame. 333bhp as standard to 480bhp mapped with no hardware mods. 0-60 will go from 4.9s to around 3.5s...


What about getting an RS4 and remapping that ? insanity?


----------



## gman147

Just get an Aventador and be done with it


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

garydyke1 said:


> What about getting an RS4 and remapping that ? insanity?


The RS4 doesn't respond that well to mapping - it is a naturally aspirated engine so you can't adjust the crucial boost pressure like you can on a supercharged (S4) or turbocharged (RS6) engine.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

garydyke1 said:


> What about getting an RS4 and remapping that ? insanity?


Audi made a very very powerful engine in the S4 but had to heavily cripple it so as to not cannibalise RS4 sales.

Watch this vid to see what's possible. Bear in mind the remap he uses on the S4 is rubbish and much more powerful ones exist.


----------



## painty

Gangstarrrrr said:


> poona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a TT RS
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really, they're for hairdressers and women...
Click to expand...

I was talking cars with a barber the other day and he said he wanted a TT. Just managed to stop myself saying that in time


----------



## garydyke1

Gangstarrrrr said:


> The RS4 doesn't respond that well to mapping - *it is a naturally aspirated engine so you can't adjust the crucial boost pressure* like you can on a supercharged (S4) or turbocharged (RS6) engine.


Im sure there is other stuff you can do, throttle bodies? Inlet ports etc? add a turbo, or two/?!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

garydyke1 said:


> Im sure there is other stuff you can do, throttle bodies? Inlet ports etc? add a turbo, or two/?!


You can, of course. One of the most effective mods is to add a supercharger which will add well over 150bhp. Problem is it will cost >10k and will invalidate your warranty.

My point was an S4 can be easily and cheaply mapped to add 100-150bhp with no hardware changes while maintaining the warranty (if you get a map which can be turned on and off).


----------



## garydyke1

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Audi made a very very powerful engine in the S4 but had to heavily cripple it so as to not cannibalise RS4 sales.
> 
> Watch this vid to see what's possible. Bear in mind the remap he uses on the S4 is rubbish and much more powerful ones exist.


OK sold! want an S4


----------



## matta

Looks good. Enjoy it!!


----------

